# Some Handles I turned Friday for a set of carbide tools I ordered from RusDemka



## oldmacnut (Nov 24, 2012)

I will condense 2 threads into 1.

The handles are 21" long.
1 is bookmatched Walnut, the others are variations of Cherry and Walnut.

I setup my drill press and mortising chisel yesterday to mortise out the 1/2" mortise instead of just drilling a round hole. I wasnt sure I would get away with using the mortising attachment the way I did, however it did work.

http://i.Rule #2/sezSj.jpg

http://i.Rule #2/4az5J.jpg

http://i.Rule #2/ER3Gg.jpg

http://i.Rule #2/uDCwn.jpg


----------



## healeydays (Nov 24, 2012)

Very nice...


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 24, 2012)

nice -- very attractive handles


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 24, 2012)

Now that's the way to put a square peg in a not round hole! 
Nice handles.


----------



## Patrude (Nov 25, 2012)

oldmacnut said:


> I will condense 2 threads into 1.
> 
> The handles are 21" long.
> 1 is bookmatched Walnut, the others are variations of Cherry and Walnut.
> ...



 Nice work, now those look impressive. Sure adds a measure to the tool. nice contrast too


----------

